
Uritrottoirs: Open-air urinals in Paris cause uproar - Tomte
https://edition.cnn.com/2018/08/14/europe/paris-urinal-intl/index.html
======
jadavies
Life imitating art once again -
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clochemerle](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clochemerle)

( The BBC adaptation, available on DVD, is also excellent IMHO )

------
wemdyjreichert
I'm not a fan of open-air urinals. That said, on the subject of gender
inequality, almodt all public urination (at least, from my anecdotal
experience) is from males.

------
tinus_hn
Great, but Not In My Back Yard!

